# Thanksgiving menu items?



## toddpedlar

It's always interesting to hear what people do for Thanksgiving dinner.... so what are you having? 

We're doing a pretty normal dinner, with turkey, cornbread/sausage stuffing, freshly made cranberry/orange relish, salad, beans and honey-wheat rolls. (not to mention a nice chardonnay) Nothing exotic (though the cornbread & sausage stuffing is positively exquisite). How bout you?
-----Added 11/26/2008 at 06:48:18 EST-----
...and get a load of this salad- I wish we were doing it, but didn't have time to get the necessary ingredients. 









> (from the New York Times) Sweet potatoes contrast beautifully here with the pungent Stilton. Other cheeses that work for this salad are goat cheese and feta.
> 
> For the salad:
> 
> 1 large sweet potato (10 to 12 ounces), peeled and cut in 1/2-inch dice
> 
> 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
> 
> 1 6-ounce bag baby salad greens
> 
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh herbs, such as tarragon, parsley, chervil, chives
> 
> 2 ounces Stilton or blue cheese, crumbled or cut into small pieces (about 1/2 cup)
> 
> For the dressing:
> 
> 1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
> 
> 1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon Dijon mustard
> 
> 1 small garlic clove, minced
> 
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 
> 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
> 
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 
> 1. Steam the sweet potatoes for 5 minutes, until just tender. Remove from the heat and drain on paper towels.
> 
> 2. In a medium, nonstick skillet, heat 1 tablespoon olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the sweet potatoes and cook, shaking the pan and moving the pieces around often, until evenly browned on all sides, about 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and drain on paper towels.
> 
> 3. Whisk together the lime juice, vinegar, Dijon mustard, garlic, salt pepper, olive oil and buttermilk.
> 
> 4. Place the salad greens in a salad bowl and top with the cheese. Toss with the dressing. Sprinkle on the sweet potato croutons and serve.
> 
> Yield: Serves 4
> 
> Advance preparation: You can steam the sweet potatoes and make the dressing several hours ahead.


----------



## Mindaboo

We are having a standing rib roast, baked potatos, salad, fried okra, crescent rolls, apple pie and cherry pie. My family doesn't do turkey or stuffing. I love it, the rest hate it. I have to wait until I visit a friend on Saturday to get a more traditional Thanksgiving dinner. Usually we do a ham, but that is getting old. We will have some sangria and for the kiddos, sparkling white and red grape juice.


----------



## Herald

Roast turkey with sage dressing & gravy
cranberry sauce
mashed potatoes
mashed turnips
candied yams
green beans almondine 
corn pudding
sour dough biscuits
pumpkin and shoe-fly pie

We'll be eating the leftovers for a week.


----------



## Scott1

slow roasted turkey
homemade giblet gravy
homemade stuffing
asparagus tips
green chile souffle
potatoes au gratin
pecan pie
(non-alcoholic) champagne


----------



## turmeric

I'm alone so I roasted a turkey breast
mashed potato
cranberries
wild rice stuffing
yams
pumpkin pie
gran marnier


----------



## christiana

Well, this is the ultimate sweet potato casserole recipe and I've made it for many years and everyone I've given it to then makes it a standard part of their Thanksgiving also!

I always make it doubled but this is the original recipe from the old heritage of Montgomery, Texas.

1 # 2 1/2 can Sweet Potatoes
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup milk(or juice from sweet potatoes)
2 well beaten eggs
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla
1 stick margarine
Mix all together weell and bake in shallow baking dish for 30 min @ 350 degrees

While baking mix together..........
2 cups crushed Corn Flakes
1 cup chopped pecans
1 stick margarine(I use less)
sprinkle lightly with nutmeg
Spread over top of casserole and return to oven for 10 minutes.

Mine is baking as we speak as I will be taking it to my son's house in the morning. I'll put the topping on it and finish baking it before I go there.
This is the perfect addition to the standard Thanksgiving Dinner! Everyone loves it and ask to take some of it home with them.

Very yummy!


----------



## jaybird0827

Turkey with cornbread stuffing
Giblet gravy
Cranberry sauce
Plum conserve
Butternut squash
Brussels sprouts
Pinot Noir

Cherry pie ... courtesy of the PTO at the school where I'm subbing.


----------



## moselle

Roasted Turkey (I do fast roasting at 500*)
Mashed potatoes & gravy
Sweet potatoes w/apples
Sage Dressing
Green beans
Cheesy broccoli & rice casserole
Lettuce salad
Cranberry sauce
Dinner rolls

dessert is apple pie & pumpkin pie w/fresh whipped cream, turkey cookies (made by the kids), coffee, tea, etc.


----------



## kvanlaan

This is our traditional Thanksgiving dinner. The only difference is that this year the cooking will be spread between two families. We're meeting with another homeschooling family in which the wife is American; in Canada, Thanksgiving comes in October.

Roast turkey, dressing, turkey gravy, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, corn casserole, green beans with bacon, spinach salad with poppy seed dressing, waldorf salad, cranberry apple-cider relish, spiced peaches, whole wheat buns, homemade apple butter, homemade cherry jam, cranberry candy, pecan pie with sweetened whipped cream, homemade eggnog and fresh-pressed apple cider. 

There will be no leftovers.

Unfortunately, we have to wait until Saturday - companies tend not to give American holidays here, not sure why...


----------



## fredtgreco

Mindaboo said:


> We are having a standing rib roast, baked potatos, salad, fried okra, crescent rolls, apple pie and cherry pie. My family doesn't do turkey or stuffing. I love it, the rest hate it. I have to wait until I visit a friend on Saturday to get a more traditional Thanksgiving dinner. Usually we do a ham, but that is getting old. We will have some sangria and for the kiddos, sparkling white and red grape juice.



Is Brad American? 

How can you _*NOT*_ like Turkey?!?


----------



## turmeric

fredtgreco said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a standing rib roast, baked potatos, salad, fried okra, crescent rolls, apple pie and cherry pie. My family doesn't do turkey or stuffing. I love it, the rest hate it. I have to wait until I visit a friend on Saturday to get a more traditional Thanksgiving dinner. Usually we do a ham, but that is getting old. We will have some sangria and for the kiddos, sparkling white and red grape juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brad American?
> 
> How can you _*NOT*_ like Turkey?!?
Click to expand...

 
It's like not likin' football!


----------



## toddpedlar

turmeric said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a standing rib roast, baked potatos, salad, fried okra, crescent rolls, apple pie and cherry pie. My family doesn't do turkey or stuffing. I love it, the rest hate it. I have to wait until I visit a friend on Saturday to get a more traditional Thanksgiving dinner. Usually we do a ham, but that is getting old. We will have some sangria and for the kiddos, sparkling white and red grape juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brad American?
> 
> How can you _*NOT*_ like Turkey?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like not likin' football!
Click to expand...


well there won't be any football tomorrow... both NFL games and the college game are liable to be one-sided affairs


----------



## Grymir

Stuffed Turkey, Basted! (No bake in bag!) Stuffed with traditional stuffin'.
Green Bean Casserole
Mashed Potatoes
Homemade Turkey Gravy
Brown-n-Serve rolls with Lot's of real butter!
Maybe sweet potates
Pumkin Pie or Apple Strussel Bisquick coffee cake

and to nibble on while the above is cooking,

Homemade Pimento Cheese
Sharp Cheese Ball
Fresh Mozzerella Cheese
Club Crackers
Pickled Beets 

And Lots of Columbian Coffee, Milk, and Juice.

Tonight, the night before, Tostino's Pizza's!


----------



## turmeric

I made wild rice stuffing with a small sauteed yellow onion and celery and chestnuts and added the turkey juice and porcini mushroom powder and salt. Pretty good!


----------



## LawrenceU

We will be joining another family. We will be bringing some of the following. We cooked all of this prior to knowing we will be combining resources.

Roast Turkey
Smoked wild Turkey
Smoked mallards and a canvas back
Corn bread dressing
A medley of flat beans, wax beans and pole beans simmered for hours in fat back and bacon
Sweet potatoes
Cranberries - home canned
Dirty rice
English peas and Irish potatoes
Pecan pie (with Wild Turkey101)
Pickled beets and eggs
Pickled walnuts
and a few other things


----------



## LadyFlynt

Turkey, stuffing, candied yams, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, cornbread, cranberry & cherry sauce, pumpkin pie, apple pie, eggnog, and tea. Might toast some marshmallows and pop some popcorn as well.


----------



## Mushroom

turmeric said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a standing rib roast, baked potatos, salad, fried okra, crescent rolls, apple pie and cherry pie. My family doesn't do turkey or stuffing. I love it, the rest hate it. I have to wait until I visit a friend on Saturday to get a more traditional Thanksgiving dinner. Usually we do a ham, but that is getting old. We will have some sangria and for the kiddos, sparkling white and red grape juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brad American?
> 
> How can you _*NOT*_ like Turkey?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like not likin' football!
Click to expand...

I'm so American that I had my fill of turkey as a kid, 'til it came out of my ears... and it never was cooked very well - always dry. (Mindy says I have to say it wasn't her cooking) I like it on rare occasions when it is cooked in a way that it stays juicy, but not enough to want it for a feast day. My kids won't eat much of it if at all, so we'd end up with endless leftovers that nobody reallly wants. So my Americanness is displayed in my being a selfish skinflint. 

Now, leftover prime rib is a different story - it'll get consumed quickly. I may have to stand gaurd at the fridge to keep it from disappearing too fast. I love my kids, but when it comes to leftover prime rib, they're just a bunch of snarling jackals circling the kitchen waiting for their victim (me) to fall off to sleep. It'll be dangerous duty, but it's for a good cause... *Prime Rib!*


----------



## ReformedWretch

Take your turkey broth, put it in a large pot, fill the rest with water (maybe a chicken flavored boyon cube or two if you've got them), bring to a boil and add a bag of noodles (two bags for a lot of people). Cook for 10 minutes (longer depending on how thick or thin the noodles are). Stir frequently as it cooks so they do not stick together or to the bottom of the pot.

I love these! You can do the same with beef, ham, or chicken broth.


----------



## turmeric

Brad, I got a young turkey breast - maybe if she's willing, you can let her get one next year as well as the main dish and she can have her turkey and the rest of you can have - Prime Rib on Thanksgiving?!? Okay.


----------



## fredtgreco

Brad said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brad American?
> 
> How can you _*NOT*_ like Turkey?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like not likin' football!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so American that I had my fill of turkey as a kid, 'til it came out of my ears... and it never was cooked very well - always dry. (Mindy says I have to say it wasn't her cooking) I like it on rare occasions when it is cooked in a way that it stays juicy, but not enough to want it for a feast day. My kids won't eat much of it if at all, so we'd end up with endless leftovers that nobody reallly wants. So my Americanness is displayed in my being a selfish skinflint.
> 
> Now, leftover prime rib is a different story - it'll get consumed quickly. I may have to stand gaurd at the fridge to keep it from disappearing too fast. I love my kids, but when it comes to leftover prime rib, they're just a bunch of snarling jackals circling the kitchen waiting for their victim (me) to fall off to sleep. It'll be dangerous duty, but it's for a good cause... *Prime Rib!*
Click to expand...


Sorry, Brad. I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican. You should have to sit the corner and eat borscht.


----------



## Mushroom

fredtgreco said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like not likin' football!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so American that I had my fill of turkey as a kid, 'til it came out of my ears... and it never was cooked very well - always dry. (Mindy says I have to say it wasn't her cooking) I like it on rare occasions when it is cooked in a way that it stays juicy, but not enough to want it for a feast day. My kids won't eat much of it if at all, so we'd end up with endless leftovers that nobody reallly wants. So my Americanness is displayed in my being a selfish skinflint.
> 
> Now, leftover prime rib is a different story - it'll get consumed quickly. I may have to stand gaurd at the fridge to keep it from disappearing too fast. I love my kids, but when it comes to leftover prime rib, they're just a bunch of snarling jackals circling the kitchen waiting for their victim (me) to fall off to sleep. It'll be dangerous duty, but it's for a good cause... *Prime Rib!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Brad. I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican. You should have to sit the corner and eat borscht.
Click to expand...

MMM-mmm.... I'm smellin' the well-pleasing aroma of prime rib wafting through the house, and thinkin' borscht might not be such a harsh penalty. As long as I get to eat the prime rib, too 

I'll just take comfort in my citizenship in That Far Country, and enjoy the blessing I have received from the hand of the King of that land - a lovely prime rib!

A Happy Thanksgiving to all! Enjoy the day and remember the wondrous things our God has given us undeserving sinners.


----------



## Grymir

fredtgreco said:


> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican. You should have to sit the corner and eat borscht.



I agree (although not dogmaticly ). We were contemplating stuffing a chicken so as to not have massive leftovers, but the good LORD provided us a nice small turkey. He used one my wife's daughters to deliver it to our home! Tradition fullfiled with family is a great feeling and bonding experience.

Even our wild birdies are getting a feast - fresh suet cakes from the butcher!


----------



## toddpedlar

Grymir said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican. You should have to sit the corner and eat borscht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree (although not dogmaticly ). We were contemplating stuffing a chicken so as to not have massive leftovers, but the good LORD provided us a nice small turkey. He used one my wife's daughters to deliver it to our home! Tradition fullfiled with family is a great feeling and bonding experience.
> 
> Even our wild birdies are getting a feast - fresh suet cakes from the butcher!
Click to expand...


oh my, thanksgiving without leftovers? Whatever will you eat on Friday?


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican.



Does turkey bacon count?


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does turkey bacon count?
Click to expand...


as long as it's wrapped around the turkey neck and sauteed, simmered with celery, onion and garlic, and used to make broth & thence gravy for the bird, potatoes and stuffing, then yes


----------



## Mushroom

Ivan said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does turkey bacon count?
Click to expand...


----------



## fredtgreco

Brad said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain that not having turkey on Thanksgiving is unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does turkey bacon count?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No Brad, worms don't count.


----------



## Grymir

How about Tofurkey?


----------



## fredtgreco

Grymir said:


> How about Tofurkey?



For even mentioning that, you are hereby sentenced to one week aboard a trawler populated by vegan-feminist opponents of Obama (because he is too conservative).


----------



## Mushroom

fredtgreco said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does turkey bacon count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Brad, worms don't count.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but they may be better than David's burnt turkey bacon...


----------



## fredtgreco

Brad said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Brad, worms don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but they may be better than David's burnt turkey bacon...
Click to expand...


And certainly better than the tofurkey!


----------



## LawrenceU

fredtgreco said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Tofurkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For even mentioning that, you are hereby sentenced to one week aboard a trawler populated by vegan-feminist opponents of Obama (because he is too conservative).
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Tofurkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For even mentioning that, you are hereby sentenced to one week aboard a trawler populated by vegan-feminist opponents of Obama (because he is too conservative).
Click to expand...


Sir, I will make no more mention of trky bcn! The sentence you would inflict is a fate worse than death!!


----------



## Prufrock

I have to say, I don't like turkey either... I love meat. Every kind of meat. From every kind of animal. I could eat meat all day. All except turkey.

Nevertheless, our Thanksgiving menu:

Turkey
Ham (Yes, we frequently have both...)
Stuffing
Snow peas in some sort of sesame oil sauce (?)
Mashed potatoes
Giant rolls
Cranberries
Squash
...and...some traditional Chinese dishes.
Yes, that's right: Chinese food for Thanksgiving. We always have several Chinese friends over for Thanksgiving, and they bring along a lot of their food as well. It's a multicultural celebration on the most American of holidays.


----------



## fredtgreco

As long as there is turkey, other foods are welcome to join in. When I was young, we always had pasta and sauce as well.

But then again, we had that at every meal. Kind of like an Italian rule.


----------



## LawrenceU

From the fruits of my walk I just took we will be adding persimmons and cat tail root to the menu!


----------



## Grymir

trawler full of vegan-feminists? They would throw me off!

That's even worse than being in a room of Barthians!


----------



## toddpedlar

fredtgreco said:


> As long as there is turkey, other foods are welcome to join in. When I was young, we always had pasta and sauce as well.
> 
> But then again, we had that at every meal. Kind of like an Italian rule.



mob rule?


----------



## Richard King

If you don't have some jalapeno peppers stuffed with cream cheese and onions and then wrapped in bacon and baked...
you have not truly experienced all that there is to be thankful for.


----------



## BJClark

toddpedlar;

We won't be celebrating until the weekend, but we'll be making turkey, gravy, mashed potato's, sweet potato's, green bean casserole.


----------



## LawrenceU

Richard King said:


> If you don't have some jalapeno peppers stuffed with cream cheese and onions and then wrapped in bacon and baked...
> you have not truly experienced all that there is to be thankful for.



YUP!! They are good.


----------



## turmeric

Grymir said:


> trawler full of vegan-feminists? They would throw me off!
> 
> That's even worse than being in a room of Barthians!


 
Barthians don't count either!


----------



## christiana

Already back home and ready for a nap! Had a great time, visiting and feasting on turkey, dressing, gravy, sweet potato casserole, mashed potatoes, cranberry salad, green bean casserole and pumpkin pie!

I'll now be on bread and water, without the bread for a week to recover!! LOL
Family time is so blest and wonderful!
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you here at PB! Many blessings, all glory to Him who provides our every need!!


----------



## Mindaboo

Well guys, I have to admit the Prime Rib was really good. Brad is guarding the fridge now, in his sleep!!! You won't hear any complaints here, Brad cooked the roast and it was excellent! By the way, I only eat dark meat, so buying a turkey breast won't cut it for me. 

Do we get credit for loving football? I won't tell you who my team is, but they aren't playing today. We are having apple pie and cherry pie. 

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

It would be a real trial if I had to choose between Turkey and Rib Roast; as far as cooking, I much prefer doing the rib roast. Turkeys are temperamental; too much can go wrong. 

The standing tradition is I bring two pies to Thanksgiving dinner which is held at my sister's place. Shots of this year's attempt below. Same pies each year (pecan and a blueberry cream cheese/sour cream/white chocolate deal), but they vary only because they seem to turn out different. Sadly, I had to leave off the pies and take food back home as my mother was too under the weather to get over to my sister's. I don't recall the last one she missed. Turned 87 in October.


----------



## Grymir

Early eaters? hmmmph. Our Stuffed Beautiful Turkey just went into the oven. 1/2 hour to first baste! Mmmmm. Real Butter.


----------



## turmeric

I just put the frozen pie into the oven - yeah, I know! It'll take about an hour.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Chinese food for Thanksgiving. We always have several Chinese friends over for Thanksgiving, and they bring along a lot of their food as well. It's a multicultural celebration on the most American of holidays.



Hang on, you're mixing holidays and cinema. Are you guys the people from "A Christmas Story"? (Just be careful about asking for a pellet gun. It's real easy to shoot your eye out, Ralphie!)

What do they bring? Are they Northerners or Southerners? Any jiaozi?


----------



## Grymir

2 bastings into the turkey!! The house just smells of turkey. We just consumed our appetizers. Marriage is great. There is nothing like a nice day home with one's wife, enjoying a great dinner.


----------



## Matthias

Ok this just ain't fair. Im canadian, so no special meal for me  I gotta quit reading this thread now because I am starting to covet all of your meals......


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Mindaboo said:


> Do we get credit for loving football? I won't tell you who my team is, but they aren't playing today.



Sorry, you don't get credit if you don't like the Cowboys.  BTW, they totally killed Seattle's offensive line.

Went over to my uncle's house for Thanksgiving. He is retired Air Force, and he opened his home to two recruits from basic training at Lackland AFB to celebrate Thanksgiving. If I was in basic training and away from my family, it would be a real blessing to have a complete stranger invite me to his house to celebrate with him and his family.


----------



## Theogenes

We had (there was only my wife and one of our sons):
A turkey breast cooked in a rotisserie (which makes the juiciest turkey I've ever had).
Mashed potatos with sour cream and butter with gravy.
Stuffing (Stove Top - we cheat, but we like it)
Green beans
Squash (with brown sugar and butter)
cranberry sauce
Fresh homemade rolls with butter. Have I mentioned how much I like butter? Just like Tavin....
Later we have pumpkin pie and Chocolate pudding pie for dessert.

Thank the Lord for His bounty and taste buds!


----------



## turmeric

I've reached the pumpkin pie and coffee stage as well.


----------



## Mindaboo

> Sorry, you don't get credit if you don't like the Cowboys. BTW, they totally killed Seattle's offensive line.


 I am a die hard Redskin fan, I only root for Dallas when they play the Eagles. Sorry, you will have to count me out. I make the exterminator take off his Cowboys hat before he enters my home. I just can't go there. I am a native Virginian and I would be a trader if I didn't root for my home team!!! Maybe you guys can give us credit for the apple pie. I mean give me credit, Brad doesn't eat apple pie either! He only eats cherry pie.


----------



## VictorBravo

Sort of late to the thread, being on the left coast and all. After reading it I'm a bit chagrinned. But we're with Brad and Mindy et al. We had prime rib, butternut squash, and green beans.

Does it help if it's mostly homegrown?


----------



## toddpedlar

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get credit for loving football? I won't tell you who my team is, but they aren't playing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you don't get credit if you don't like the Cowboys.  BTW, they totally killed Seattle's offensive line.
Click to expand...


My Seahawks actually HAVE an offensive line? I've seen no evidence of one this season...


----------



## bened

Fried Turkey
Dressing
Giblet Gravy
Green Bean Casserole
Sweet Potato Souffle
Rolls
Pumpkin Pie
Sweet Potato Pie
Chocolate Pie

Watch Cowboys post-meal
Longhorns w/leftovers

God is good!


----------



## VictorBravo

toddpedlar said:


> My Seahawks actually HAVE an offensive line? I've seen no evidence of one this season...



*Your* Seahawks?

Take 'em, please. . . . The Seattlites have pretty much forgotten about them.


----------



## toddpedlar

victorbravo said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Seahawks actually HAVE an offensive line? I've seen no evidence of one this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your* Seahawks?
> 
> Take 'em, please. . . . The Seattlites have pretty much forgotten about them.
Click to expand...


Well, okay, not mine alone... but they've been 'my team' since the Jack Patera era... 

But my goodness, what's happened to them? This season they are hardly recognizeable!


----------



## Grymir

Mmm. Another success in the Johnson household. It's time for the horizontal digestion that follows a great meal! 

Love to hear y'all's stories. What a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Theoretical

Smoked turkey
Romaine+cherry tomato salad with a sherry mustard cream dressing
Cornbread stuffing
Twice baked potatoes
Baked sweet potatoes
"Deconstructed" non-traditional green bean casserole - where a portion of green beans is topped by the sauce, almonds and a bit of cheese, then broiled.
A frozen cream cheese and cranberry "salad" that's difficult to describe but is tasty.
Pumpkin custard with nutmeg and cinnamon whipped cream.


----------



## LawrenceU

Anybody else roast their turkey in a grocery bag?


----------



## jwithnell

Those jalapenos sound wonderful! I'll have to give them a try.

I was too busy cooking and eating yesterday to notice this thread. The main things different from what others have mention is that I brine our turkey, then baste it in the oven. My husband always wants a cauliflower/Parmesan puree, and we have to have lots of different pies (I made pumpkin, pecan, apple and cherry all in butter crusts). Then we have the pies from breakfast the next day.


----------

